

The Peanut Solution (2010) - adamnemecek
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/05/magazine/05Plumpy-t.html

======
digital-rubber
Being allergic to nuts, in particular peanuts, i wonder if this could or would
raise the number of allergic (children/people) there. When perhaps else they
would have not eaten peanuts.

Peanuts are weird.

